# HCC Orlando



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a conference in Orlando on Thursday and Friday and I will stop by the HCC property in Orlando and post a mini-review. 

It is located in Champion's Gate. 

http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Orlando.asp

I am SURPRISED that only HCC (3 bedroom 3 bath condo, 1832 sq feet) and UR (Ginn Reunion Resort) have DC properties in Orlando. HCC has a condo and UR has a 5 bedroom 5 bath house at 4,000 Sq feet.


----------



## LTTravel (Oct 4, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> II am SURPRISED that only HCC (3 bedroom 3 bath condo, 1832 sq feet) and UR (Ginn Reunion Resort) have DC properties in Orlando. HCC has a condo and UR has a 5 bedroom 5 bath house at 4,000 Sq feet.



Being a DVC member you should not be surprised. Orlando is all about location, location, location. Unless you are on Disney grounds or on Universal Studio grounds, Orlando becomes a golf destination. Most prefer the benefits of being on the park grounds. Home rentals in Orlando are otherwise VERY inexpensive. I agree that some of the DC's may benefit from having one home in Orlando for those who do not want to be on park grounds or want to look for a home themselves, but, for example, for ER, they would never develop a 10-20 home community there. THe HCC property, (though I have not been in it, I did visit the Omni) is on the Omni grounds and you have access to a very nice pool at the Omni and you are right on the golf course. It is a beautiful resort, and so is the Ginn Reunion, which has its own waterpark, among numerous other features. They are great if you want to go to the parks for a day and get away from the crowds, but not as convenient if you want to immerse yourself in the Disney or Universal "experience".


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 4, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I am SURPRISED that only HCC (3 bedroom 3 bath condo, 1832 sq feet) and UR (Ginn Reunion Resort) have DC properties in Orlando. HCC has a condo and UR has a 5 bedroom 5 bath house at 4,000 Sq feet.



PE has contracts on 3 homes in the Reunion resort...


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 4, 2007)

im certainly looking forward to seeing what kind of units FS puts in, maybe DCs are doing the same.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

When I went to the ER presentation, they said they are planning on adding something "within" disney property. Perhaps this is the FS property.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a chance to tour the HCC property in Orlando.

The Villas at ChampionsGate is located on the grounds of the Omni Orlando Resort located at ChampionsGate. This is about 5 miles SW of Walt Disney World and is a very new development. There is a David Leadbetter Golf Academy located here and a cool Champions 9 Golf experience.

The HCC unit is pretty large and very well decorated. It is a 3 bedroom and 3 bathroom and also includes a sitting area that is like a mini 4th bedroom. The kitchen is typical granite and stainless appliances and well stocked. The dining room and family room is perfect for 6-8 guests. The colors and furniture is new and in great shape.

Thee are multiple televisions with three Xbox’s and at least 3 DVD players and a stereo. The bathrooms are large and nice. Beds are soft and comfy. This is a nice layout and perfect for a family and kids.


----------

